# Yeast Rings. For when you want to get really farmhouse.



## nosco (12/3/17)

A bit out of my area of brewing but very interesting. Who needs to freeze yeast when you can just paint your yeast cake onto a stick and hang it up :lol:

http://poppylandbrewer.blogspot.com.au/2016/01/making-yeast-ring.html


----------



## technobabble66 (12/3/17)

Thanks for posting.
Very interesting concept.
I'd be very interested to see this explored more thoroughly, as it seems quite an amazing phenomenon if it truly allows safe/clean and strain-true re-use of yeast months/years later. 
I was tempted to say go and get fucked that these bozo's can happily re-use their yeast without significant issues with infections and "wild" mutations, after i've just gone through almost 6 months of multiple infection issues. I was thinking that if i've had these troubles already, then introduce some air-dried yeast, i'm gonna successfully get 1 brew a year into the bottle/keg!
However, i'm happy to more reasonably assume that given this has been used for years/centuries, there obviously must be something solid happening here.

The main question is probably how reliably can it allow the "clean" re-use of a particular strain of yeast?
Obviously there's a big difference between re-using some random/generic yeast that, say, 2 out of 3 times will be infection-free or at least infection minimised (would it be any different to simply using bakers' yeast off the supermarket shelf?); as opposed to maintaining consistent specific strain characteristics and being consistently infection-free.

Man, Yob is gonna be pissed when he finds out he didn't need to do all that freezing rubbish!


EDIT: bit disappointing the author went to all the trouble of detailing how he built the wooden ring, but no mention of actually using it, let alone the important question of yeast performance afterwards.
Makes it look a little like all hype and sales pitch, with no actual follow through.
What, me cynical? Nahh h34r:


----------



## seehuusen (12/3/17)

That Norwegian yeast has been grown/kept like that for several hundred years.
Their yeast is like a farmhouse yeast, and that far north, probably not troubled by too many off yeast bugs. Though they are very likely tightly involved in the process (eg Brett)

Think of it as the Saison yeast of the north.


----------



## Yob (12/3/17)

http://www.beerhunter.com/documents/19133-000103.html

much loved were the 'Getafix's' of the day, a celebrated craft


----------



## nosco (14/3/17)

. When you hear his description of the different kveik beer it does explain a lot ie every farm has its own yeast and flavour of beer. Id love to try and make a wild beer but then I dont want to encourage it in my garage brewery either.

. Any one tried drying yeast?


----------



## nosco (14/3/17)

technobabble66 said:


> after i've just gone through almost 6 months of multiple infection issues. I was thinking that if i've had these troubles already, then introduce some air-dried yeast, i'm gonna successfully get 1 brew a year into the bottle/keg!


Ive done 2 brews now in stainless fermenters now and Im extremely happy with the result. 2 brews....the evidence irrefutable, erm.. :unsure:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/94455-diy-kegmenter-dome-icle-fermenter/

Edit: and a Brew Bucket


----------



## nosco (31/3/17)

Does Wyeast or Whitelabs or other sell a Norweigian farmhouse yeast? Apparently it is traditionally fermented for 2 days, bottled for 2 days and then the whole batch is drunk! :beerbang: Grain to brain in 5 days!


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/17)

Yeast Bay has a Norwegian farmhouse blend. There is also one coming fro the White Labs Vault. Although WL produce YB yeasts, I have no idea whether they are related. I'm trying to get my hands on both.


----------



## nosco (31/3/17)

Are you planning on using Juniper too?


----------



## nosco (31/3/17)

Wish I could understand it but it looks like they are malting their own grains. Hell of an effort to go through for a beer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvV6657b2NY


----------



## Gloveski (1/4/17)

nosco said:


> . When you hear his description of the different kveik beer it does explain a lot ie every farm has its own yeast and flavour of beer. Id love to try and make a wild beer but then I dont want to encourage it in my garage brewery either.
> 
> . Any one tried drying yeast?



Nosco have you had a go at drying yeast yet?


----------



## nosco (1/4/17)

Nah. Im still learning how to rinse yeast :lol: It does seem to pretty common with Norwegian farmhouse brewers though. Obviosly you wouldnt try it with a lager yeast but it could work with funkier styles of yeast I guess.


----------

